# Last remaining Marine flying ace passes......RIP



## IKE (Oct 5, 2022)

https://fox4beaumont.com/news/natio...ions-dean-caswell-world-war-2-korean-viet-nam


----------



## Chet (Oct 5, 2022)

https://goefoundation.org/eagles/caswell-dean/


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Quite a man and quite a storyteller. The Colonel is a WWII hero having been credited with numerous victories. With his passing goes a lot of history, which will no longer be recovered.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2022)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Been There (Oct 12, 2022)

I hope IKE doesn’t mind, but I also wanted to pay homage to Cleatus Lebow, who was 1 of the last 2 survivors of the USS Indianapolis, who died on September 29 at the age of 98. That leaves only Harold Bray, 95, as the last remaining survivor of this ship. Each year, there was a reunion of the survivors. Only a limited number of tickets were available for anyone wishing to attend. I attended in 1990. I wanted to meet Edgar Harrell, one of the survivors and author of the book of his ordeal. There is also a synopsis on YouTube of the USS Indianapolis.

If you don’t know the story behind the USS Indianapolis, please take a few minutes to read one of the shorter versions available here on the internet. To me, this is an amazing story. This story should break your heart. Just think, a whole ship of Navy Sailors and Marines and all were considered heroes. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Indianapolis_(CA-35)


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 12, 2022)

RIP Col. Caswell.  I know you will be missed.  Semper Fi Marine...


----------

